# spiderman 2002 graphics problem.



## jonesvjose (Jan 24, 2011)

SORRY.THE NAME OF THE GAME IS SPIDERMAN THE MOVIE GAME. 
when i start this game,it shows:-you must have a TNL capable 3d card to play this game.i do not have a graphics card.i just have 64 mb video card.thats all. when i was downloading the game,the publisher said that i need only 32 mb of video memory,not graphics card.i think i am cheated. but please help me.is there any way to play this game.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Video card=graphics card.

Is DirectX working? Go to Start > Run, and type:

dxdiag


----------



## jonesvjose (Jan 24, 2011)

he said video memory not video card.thats what confused me too.anyway my computer is running perfect. i plays gta vice city mod, ea cricket 07, nfs 1 to 10, iron man and many other games. i cant believe that such an old game like spiderman could not work on my laptop. abot directx . i have directx 11.


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

I don't think that you'll be able to play this game on your present computer:

From the Spider-Man: The Movie Demo readme:

III. Troubleshooting 

1. If you receive an error stating "You must have a TNL capable 3D card to play this game" more than likely your video card/chipset does not have full T&L support. To play the game you will have to buy a video card that has one of the chipsets listed under the minimum system requirements. In order for the game to run, your video card must fully support Transform and Lighting (T&L). Hardware T&L is a feature of some graphics cards, which allows the video card to perform advanced polygon transformation and lighting internally. Doing this removes the burden of lighting from your generalized system resources.


----------



## nesh96 (Mar 28, 2011)

Jones.. u did not do anything wrong.... this is kind of similar to the case with my computer..... i have intel 945g graphics media accelerator driver-128 mb( and till date i dont know whether it is graphics or video card!)...and what i do is download all sorts of games and i dont care about the graphics requirements.... u can download two softwares :-
3d analyzer ( involves little complicated procedures)
Swiftshader (this is what i use)
swiftshader is a very effective tool... all u have to do is to download it and copy the d3d9.dll file in the folder to where you have installed your game... and i dont think there will be any problem but i thing - the game will lag...well that can be solved with gamebooster or other fps softwares.... i run call of duty 4 and 5 with the help of swiftshader although the games dont meet my system requirements!!!


----------



## morroblivion (Nov 27, 2010)

I had the same problem with some games.
Like what elvandil said
Graphics card = Video Card 
So don't confuse those,
What I think is that your card doesnt support T&L completely, i get the same thing on some games
Google cyri and click Can you run it? Search for your game and check if it is compatible


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

nesh96 said:


> Jones.. u did not do anything wrong.... this is kind of similar to the case with my computer..... i have intel 945g graphics media accelerator driver-128 mb( and till date i dont know whether it is graphics or video card!)


Graphics Card and Video Card are exactly the same thing, just different terminology.


----------



## jonesvjose (Jan 24, 2011)

dear nesh 96,
it worked a bit. i did what you said what happens is the game starts, showing a black screen with activision details .then sudenly the screen flashes and goes compltely black.after a few minutes,it automatically come back to desktop saying a problem caused the program to close.
just one more thing, i os is win.7. is that a problem? idid same with prince of persia warriorwithin and game works like this
the screen is black, but the sounds are ok.when i click arrow keys,space bar or enter,the sound comes. i looked a troubleshoot video in youtube,it says change resolution. what does that mean?


----------



## jonesvjose (Jan 24, 2011)

finnaly it worked,but with swiftshader the above thing happened. but when i use 3d analyze it worked. thx nesh 96. but prince of persia warrior within is not working just as i mentioned before. i am gona post it as a new forum post


----------

